# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Zagrebacko predstavljanje knjige "Humanizam za djecu"

## mama courage

drage moje forumasice,
od srca vas pozivam na ovo humanisticko druzenje, jako bi me veselilo kad bi vas sto vise doslo.  :Smile: 


Centar za građansku hrabrost
poziva na zagrebačko predstavljanje knjige


*Humanizam za djecu*
Nade Topić Peratović

Svečano predstavljanje knjige održat će se u petak, 27. veljače,
u Velikoj dvorani Novinarskog doma, Perkovčeva 2, s početkom u 18 sati.

Knjigu će predstaviti:
Prof. dr. sc. Esad Bajtal, filozof, sociolog, psiholog iz Bosne i Hercegovine;
Prof. Rada Borić, lingvistica, feministkinja i izvršna direktorica Centra za ženske studije;
Ivana Kekin, dr. med. i članica Centra za građansku hrabrosti
Oliver Frljić, redatelj i intendant HNK Ivana pl. Zajca u Rijeci.

Knjiga “Humanizam za djecu” upoznaje djecu s humanističkim vrijednostima potičući ih na sumnju, shodno tome na istraživanje i kritičko propitivanje postojećeg i ohrabrujući ih da imaju povjerenje u vlastiti razum. Djecu se također upoznaje s feminističkom misli i borbom i naslijeđem boraca za ljudska prava čime im se razvija osjećaj suosjećanja i solidarnosti za potrebe i prava drugih, posebice obespravljenih članova društva. Knjiga “Humanizam za djecu” potiče suživot u različitosti – prihvaćanjem drugih iako drugačijih.

Pozivamo sve naše prijateljice/e, podržavateljice/e,  suborkinje/ce, posebice sve one koje/i su dali svoj doprinos stvaranju prve humanističke knjige za djecu u Hrvatskoj i sve zainteresirane osobe da svojim dolaskom uveličaju naše humanističko druženje.

U ime svih aktivistkinja i aktivista Centra za građansku hrabrost
Nada Topić Peratović
predsjednica udruge i autorica knjige

----------


## Mojca

Stižem i veselim se!

----------


## Zuska

Najs, lijepa ekipica  :Smile: 
Uspješno predstavljanje  :Heart:

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Svakako bih došla da nisam zatočena s malim cicavcem, baš mi je žao...također vam želim uspješno predstavljanje! :Smile:

----------


## Cubana

Vidimo se danas!

----------


## sorciere

bilo je suuuuuuuuuuuuupeeeeeeeeeeeeer  :Grin:

----------


## Forka

ma bravo! <3

----------


## Mojca

Je, baš super!  :Smile: 
Hvala.

----------


## sorciere

cubana, mogla si se bar javit da vidim koja si  :Razz: 
mojca se javila  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

Lijepo je bilo! Baš bih voljela da knjiga bude čitana.

----------


## Jelena

Mojca, ti nas sve poznas  :Smile: 
Drago mi je da sam vidjela nekoliko forumasica. Zapravo me iznenadilo koliko sam ljudi koje znam vidjela.

----------


## Cubana

E hbg, Sorci, drugi put  :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

znači emsa mora hitno napisati drugu knjigu...  :Laughing:

----------


## mikka

ja nisam stigla  :Sad: . di mogu kupiti knjigu?

----------


## sasa

jelena ja sam tebe skužila tek nakon pola sata. super izgledaš!

----------


## Mojca

> znači emsa mora hitno napisati drugu knjigu...


Slikovnicu! Što prije! Djeca brzo rastu, hitno mi treba.  :Wink:

----------


## Jelena

> jelena ja sam tebe skužila tek nakon pola sata. super izgledaš!


Da znam lajkat preko mobitela lajkala bih post  :lool: 

Oprosteno ti je sto me nisi odmah prepoznala. Mi smo dosli na knap pa ti se nisam ni stigla javiti, a onda smo zurili doma.

----------


## Jelena

> ja nisam stigla . di mogu kupiti knjigu?


http://www.civilcourage.hr/humanism/

----------


## tangerina

Je li u planu predstavljanje i po drugim gradovima?  :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

ovdje se mogu pratiti novosti  :Smile:  

https://www.facebook.com/HumanismforChildren

----------


## seni

Baš lijepa ekipica.  :Heart: 
Svaka vam čast.
 :Klap: 
Vidim da je knjiga i na njemačkom. Namjenjena je ipak manjoj djeci, ili?

----------


## sorciere

pa ovisi koliko su mala  :Grin:  ... 
mislim da se i jako malima (predškolci) mogu neke teme lijepo pročitati. djeca upijaju a da mi toga nismo ni svjesni.

----------


## seni

Ma sorcie pitam za svoju kćer, koja će skoro 15.
Prepostavljam da je knjiga rađena za uzrast oko 10, ili se varam? Mc, što ti kažeš?

----------


## sorciere

dok ti se MC ne javi - ja ću ti reći da je knjiga i za mene... a imam mrvicu više od 15  :Laughing:

----------


## Kadauna

> dok ti se MC ne javi - ja ću ti reći da je knjiga i za mene... a imam mrvicu više od 15



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

meni je isto neizvedivo s dva sisavca izbijati iz kuće - MC jako ponosna na tebe  :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

MM je primijetio da je na hrptu (hrbatu?) knjige naslov na njemačkom. To bi mogao biti problem u knjižnicama. Pretpostavljam da je _bug_ već primijećen.

----------


## ina33

> Baš lijepa ekipica. 
> Svaka vam čast.
> 
> Vidim da je knjiga i na njemačkom. Namjenjena je ipak manjoj djeci, ili?


Ja bih rekkla da je namijenjena većoj djeci.. i odraslima. Govorim iz perspektive mame djeteta nižih razreda osnovne.

----------


## Mojca

Sinoć sam počela čitati knjigu. Baš sam guštala... kratko, jasno, sažeto, toplo, i nježno i odlučno. S mjerom. Čestitke još jednom. 

Ganula me 13. stranica.  :Heart:  Hvala.

----------


## seni

e hvala, nabaviti cu je. treba podrzavati dobre stvari.  :Heart: 
ja sam inace tek sad povezala lik, nik i djelo  :Embarassed:   :Grin: 
mc,  Chapeau!

----------


## nevena

u kojoj knjizari se moze kupit knjiga, i ja bi se rado prikljucila citacima

----------


## Inesz

Promocija je bila za čistu peticu.
 :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Nevena




> http://www.civilcourage.hr/humanism/

----------


## nevena

Mojca hvala  :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

> Ja bih rekkla da je namijenjena većoj djeci.. i odraslima. Govorim iz perspektive mame djeteta nižih razreda osnovne.


da, to je perspektiva MAME  :Grin:  ... 

 naravno, svi smo različiti. 
iz moje "mama" perspektive - ja bih to sigurno dala kikici na čitanje u toj mlađahnoj dobi. i onda bismo o tome razgovarale...

daj djetetu da malo čita (odaberi ti neko poglavlje), pa vidi i iz njegove perspektive  :Wink:  .

----------


## Mojca

Jučer stoji knjiga na stolu u boravku, dođe Smjehuljica, uzme ju, gleda slike, gleda naslovnicu i kaže "mama, čitaj mi ovu knjigu Sretna djeca."  :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

> Jučer stoji knjiga na stolu u boravku, dođe Smjehuljica, uzme ju, gleda slike, gleda naslovnicu i kaže "mama, čitaj mi ovu knjigu Sretna djeca."


 :Naklon: 

i? jesi čitala?  :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

Nisam, jurili smo u knjižnicu na predstavu. 
Budem, naravno!  :Smile:  Jedva čekam da ju opet uzme gledati.

----------


## mama courage

drage moje,

hvala svima koje su došle na promociju knjige! baš ste mi uljepšali veče  :Smile:  oprostite što sam ja bila kao muha bez glave  :Grin:  nisam znala kako se zovem.

23. 04. u MSU će opet biti druženje - predstavljanje knjige, razgovori i za djecu mala humanistička radionica  :Smile:  pa tko želi, neka slobodno dođe, počinje u 18 sati  :Smile:  a i u svibnju ćemo biti na nekoliko mjesta, pa nas možete posjetiti  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Za koju dob je radionica?

----------


## mama pticica

> 23. 04. u MSU će opet biti druženje - predstavljanje knjige, razgovori i za djecu mala humanistička radionica  pa tko želi, neka slobodno dođe, počinje u 18 sati  a i u svibnju ćemo biti na nekoliko mjesta, pa nas možete posjetiti


ovo si bilježim!
jel se negdje mora prijaviti? da sam sigurna da će biti mjesta  :Smile: !

----------


## mama courage

ne morate se prijaviti, samo dođite  :Smile: ...a bit ćemo i na tjednu dizajna i zagreb book fairu.  :Smile:  ima nas svugdje  :Grin:  

mojca, koja ti dob treba?  :lool:  nastojat ćemo zabaviti djecu, da mi možemo mirno razgovarati  :Smile:

----------

